# Status of reefs at RFRA



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't been down there in a while. Last time I was down there I saw reefs that had been there a long time. So far I havedumped 4 in the east laars and 5 in the west. Only been down a few months. I chekedthe onesin the east laars last weekend and didn't find much yet. Did lose a couple of baits though. I'm getting ready to build again but if there are reefs that are available down there already I'll save myself the touble.


----------

